# Why would someone have 4 personal email addresses?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So last week I did a bit of investigating on H's exOW...she has at least 4 personal email addresses...2 with yahoo and 2 with hotmail..

H seem kind of surprised by that...two he knew about (that she opened when they began to correspond via email) but the other two that were opened a couple of years prior to him meeting her he was not aware of...

Why the hell would someone need that many email addresses???? If you met someone and then wanted to correspond with them via email..why wouldn't you just give them the one email that you had?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I have three. One that's personal for friends/family. One that's for for websites that require one to minimize spam. And the last one is/was work related - no longer need that one but at one time I was self employed.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I have six but three of those are work related. One is personal that I use, one is personal that use to sign up with websites for spam purposes, and one is where I'm squatting on the name as it is the same as all of my others but I don't use it at all.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I have 6 email addresses but I mostly use just one or two. 
I've never hidden them from anyone. The fact that she hid it is not a good sign.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I have several web based e-mail addresses since they are free. This is because I sign up for just about every alert and free newsletter available. My bf regularly contacts me on one of two of them.

I know that my bf has at least 2 web based e-mail addresses. I don't contact him on his work address at all. 

I would also be interested in the name of these e-mail addresses. Are they sinister or suggestive. I have learned now when registering on message boards and elsewhere to keep my e-mail address private. Otherwise, there is a whole lot that people can learn about you by searching simpy on your e-mail address.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Two were sent up about 3 years ago..one in hotmail the other in yahoo. Same email names just two different email providers.

The other two, one in yahoo and the other in hotmail, were set up last year for H to email her.

Maybe it is more common that I think..just seemed odd to me.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have 3. Work, yahoo and gmail.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

I have about 8. One is work, two are VA healthcare related, one is Army, one is shared by my wife and I and the others were my wife's of which two were private and I now have the PW and she can't access them. My wife has always had my PWs with the exception of my work email which I would give her in a minute but i am not allowed to give to her. Her two private, secret emails which she hid from me for her crap, will over time will just die due to not being used.


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

I have numerous personal addresses and a work account. All the personal e-mails are forwarded to one inbox though.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

I have 5. Never set up any of them to talk with women, or be secretive though.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

H's OW he met in Singapore (where she lives and works), she is Filipino, she apparently has a younger son who lives with his dad back in Philippines. Apparently she is divorced/separated, etc.

I said to him she probably is either lying about being separated/divorced or if she is divorced, I think she wanted to bring her son eventually to Canada, where she wanted to move to? Perhaps to have H support the both of them.

I think it is wierd that a mother would want to live such a long ways away from her mother but maybe it is a cultural thing...

Something seems weird to me...


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I have 4 that open up when I open the browser. The reasons are the same as the other forum members posted (work, family and friends, internet sites, and investing).

So much email that I sometimes feel like Jim Carey in Bruce AllMighty when he started receiving millions of prayers from people from all around the world.


----------



## TorontoBoyWest (May 1, 2012)

I have 4 (work,yahoo,gmail,hotmail) and I use them for different things.

some for sites I join, some for fam, the yahoo one I only use for personal work related communication, its like my "official: email address.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Why she has so many is irrelevant. Plenty of people have multiple emails. Some for work, some for school, some personal accounts. 

What is relevant is the fact that your husband had an affair with her. So what are you going to do about it? 

And why do you keep snooping up to find out about her emails?


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

highwood said:


> H's OW he met in Singapore (where she lives and works), she is Filipino, she apparently has a younger son who lives with his dad back in Philippines. Apparently she is divorced/separated, etc.
> 
> I said to him she probably is either lying about being separated/divorced or if she is divorced, I think she wanted to bring her son eventually to Canada, where she wanted to move to? Perhaps to have H support the both of them.
> 
> ...


I meant..that is is strange that a mother would want to live such a long ways from her "son"...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> The fact that she hid it is not a good sign.


Who says she hid it? Maybe she only gave him one? I personally don't give out all of emails to every single person.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

let's see

one that I originally set up for work 
another for work because gmail was tons better
one that my wife and share that is used for spam mostly these days 
one from Comcast because it was set up when I signed up with the high speed internet- sucks bad
one I set up for correspondence if needed for TAM ([email protected])


so that's 5


----------



## missinglife (May 1, 2012)

highwood said:


> So last week I did a bit of investigating on H's exOW...she has at least 4 personal email addresses...2 with yahoo and 2 with hotmail..
> 
> H seem kind of surprised by that...two he knew about (that she opened when they began to correspond via email) but the other two that were opened a couple of years prior to him meeting her he was not aware of...
> 
> Why the hell would someone need that many email addresses???? If you met someone and then wanted to correspond with them via email..why wouldn't you just give them the one email that you had?


I have 5.

One that I use for almost everything personal. 

One I set up as a way to divert some of the junk that comes my way when I set up a profile with things like online retailers. that way I can sift through it every so often without it cluttering my basic address. 

One devoted entirely to my work-from-home job.

One devoted to my blog because I get a zillion comments.

And one that I can't even remember why I set up, but I am using it for this messageboard so I can keep it separate from other things.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay...I digress! Sounds like it is more normal than what I think.


----------



## sunshinetoday (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, it can be pretty normal to have a few email addresses, esp what comes up in a search. Like esp. if you switched internet providers or whatever. I have 4 myself.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

why are you still checking up on h past ow? :scratchhead:

i have about 15 e-mails.
getting kinda hard to keep track of them all :/


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> why are you still checking up on h past ow? :scratchhead:
> 
> i have about 15 e-mails.
> getting kinda hard to keep track of them all :/


15?

now _that's_ creepy


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

I have 5. 2 I don't use anymore but they were used to find the X cheating. one I lost the password to and the other 2 are for me and FB accounts


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LoveMouse said:


> I have 5. 2 I don't use anymore but they were used to find the X cheating. one I lost the password to and the other 2 are for me and FB accounts


how do you have 5.2 e-mail addresses? :scratchhead:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> 15?
> 
> now _that's_ creepy


thank you, i try


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

I have 3

1 - personal
1 - work
1 - personal that I no longer have the login info to from way back when

My wife has 5 or 6 or 7 or 10, who knows

She made them for those coupon sites. And because she almost always forgets what the password is to the new e-mails she makes, so she just makes a new one instead of just re-setting the password (btw, she looked at me and said you can do that).

She has 3 FB accounts, that I always have to keep getting access back to. If you like a site (staples, kohls, target, etc) you can get coupons or specials on certain items. One of her FB account was hacked by someone in China, another was someone in Russia.

The one in China actually had a pretty long friends list, nothing but a bunch of girls, it was funny cuz when i took the account back and unfriended all of them, I got a ton of messages over the next 2 months as to why I'm so mean and ignoring them.

Looks like some guy took over the account and was hooking up with some chicks in China. Unless my wife is a closet bi-sexual  And yes, my wife is Chinese too, hmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

highwood said:


> So last week I did a bit of investigating on H's exOW...she has at least 4 personal email addresses...2 with yahoo and 2 with hotmail..
> 
> H seem kind of surprised by that...two he knew about (that she opened when they began to correspond via email) but the other two that were opened a couple of years prior to him meeting her he was not aware of...
> 
> Why the hell would someone need that many email addresses???? If you met someone and then wanted to correspond with them via email..why wouldn't you just give them the one email that you had?


I've got several:

One is my former primary account, from a domain that I co-manage with a friend who owns the site. It stopped being my main for two reasons: hellacious volumes of spam, and shifting to a more "neutral" email address during job searches, etc. (This former main account is [unique spelling of a favorite character's name]@[geeky fanboy domain name].)

Another is my current main account. It's my first name at our family web site domain.

There's an alternate account at that geeky domain and is my public "face" as co-owner/co-administrator of the site.

There's an address for a site I own dedicated to a game that I used to play, and it's the method of contact most of the players I met via the game have to contact me.

There's a joint email account my wife and I have through our family site.

I also had a specific account through the family site for the sole purpose of managing my son's Cub Scout pack while I was the Scoutmaster.

Through the family site, I've also got a variation on that former main account, the only difference being the domain. (This one is seldom used.)

And, there's a Yahoo account that I use most any time valid email address is a required field to sign up for something (as opposed to any email address, in which case I have a standard bogus address I use.) this is, in fact, the address I used to sign up for TAM.

And that's not counting the default address that we got from our ISP. With our own personal domain in place before joining the current ISP, there's no point in using it.

Basically, they're all situational, allowing for varying degrees of personal information to be attached to them. An instance of a friend, his wife and I being cyber-stalked and threatened by someone we "knew" only through a message board has taught me the value of a certain degree of anonymity online, and the importance of not just blasting your personal info out there for everyone to see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I have had quite a few over the years.. but with each case... i forgot what the password to the previous was so out of frusteration i made a new one... so any old ones.. i never use anymore. I currently have only one yahoo email addy now, my fb account, and.. an account with a few forums... but thats about it.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

all 15 of mine are active and used regularly.


----------



## gav (Nov 13, 2011)

I've got at least a dozen, but only three are ones that I actively use.

It's all about segmentation and preventing spam!

Nothing shady


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

gav said:


> I've got at least a dozen, but only three are ones that I actively use.
> 
> It's all about segmentation and preventing spam!
> 
> Nothing shady


:iagree:

Same here. I never actually use my regular home email account when signing up for things like forums, purchases, etc. Because retailers and other entities WILL sell your email address. And since I don't like getting spam at home, I use a regular yahoo one. I even have separate emails specifically for paypal and job searches. 

I know a guy at work that only uses his work email address. Every time he comes back to work he has to wade through hundres of messages. Its gotten to the point that he misses important job related emails. I told him he needs to get a yahoo or some other type of free email to cut down on the spam. But he's not computer literate though.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

To the OP I have 4 emails too lol. I use one to register on websites, one for all banking etc, one Ive had for 13 years, the other I use for friends and family!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I forgot, for those of us with Android phones, we have to sign up for gmail too.


----------



## galian84 (May 7, 2012)

Hm...I have 4 email addresses, 5 if you count my college one which I no longer use and can't remember the password to 

I have 2 from Gmail (one for school, one personal, which I kept from 7th grade), and 2 from Hotmail. Both are personal, one gets hacked all the time so I never use it, and the other I use for business-related things, such as corresponding with landlords, interviewers, potential employers, etc...nothing shady and should my boyfriend ever want the passwords to them, he just needs to ask.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

I’ve got 5 primaries personally. One work, one home, one that my cell phone carrier forced me to setup, one for spam registrations I never check, and one semi-secret ‘snooping’ one. 

Then there are ‘the others’ that would probably show up under a check. There are probably four others I long since gave up like the old AOL accounts and whatnots dated back a couple decades. Also don’t forget three kiddo’s who’s emails are officially under my name, but are theirs to use; The eldest has three alone. Even my wife’s primary is officially under me as the crackberry is under my name.


----------

